# U.S. Select



## chexchy (Aug 30, 2015)

Hello all,
I am stuck with the sampler.  I may as well take full advantage of it.  I can't find my booklet.  How do I find the U.S. Select resort locations?  I know it was posted in one of the thread but I can't find it.  Is there a website or some sort that I can find? 
ThNks


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 30, 2015)

here is the DRI US collection as of a couple years ago ( it may or may not have changed)



			
				DRI FAQ said:
			
		

> DRI U.S. Collection:
> Bent Creek Golf Village, Gatlinburg, TN
> Cypress Point Resort & Villas, Orlando, FL
> Daytona Beach Regency, Daytona Beach, FL
> ...


----------



## chexchy (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks,
But the sampler package give me a lot less than the U.S. Collection.  Anyhow I was ripped off.


----------



## artringwald (Sep 3, 2015)

chexchy said:


> Hello all,
> I am stuck with the sampler.  I may as well take full advantage of it.  I can't find my booklet.  How do I find the U.S. Select resort locations?  I know it was posted in one of the thread but I can't find it.  Is there a website or some sort that I can find?
> ThNks



Did a membership # and contract # come with your sampler? If so, you can register at their web site, and you should be able to pick from all the resorts that are available to you:

https://www.diamondresorts.com


----------



## friedshrimp (Oct 4, 2015)

Bill4728 said:


> here is the DRI US collection as of a couple years ago ( it may or may not have changed)



Liki Tiki, Bldg 1400 is now in the US Collection.


----------

